# Searching for a horse box



## MaxboleyBlack (24 April 2018)

Hi Everyone, 

I apologise in advance if this has been done to death before. 

Im searching for a 5.2 - 6 ton forward or rear facing horsebox (2 stalls) 
Small amount of living (1 x person sleeping, small amount of storage, hob and sink - not essential). 
Ideally not more than 150,000 miles on the clock. 
I have a budget of £15000 - am i searching for the impossible with that budget? 

Thank you 
Amy

Edit: Just realised i probably should have posted this in the tack room - oops.


----------

